

 Programming salaries based on language - nickb
http://theunixgeek.blogspot.com/2008/06/programming-salaries.html

======
motoko
The only reasonable conclusion from this data is that career programmers may
expect about a $70k/yr salary on average. The data is much too vague and
biased to draw any other meaningful conclusions.

------
ambition
I notice a couple of internal inconsistencies... Objective-C 30k more than Mac
OS X, Microsoft Windows 30k off from Win32. And it compares incomparable
averages. This thing is totally GIGO.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Poor. Statistical. Controls.

------
kashif
I am skeptical of this data. Also is the average a median or a mean? Perhaps
we also need some standard deviation or span numbers for a better perspective.

------
KirinDave
It seems like the more unique the programming language word, the higher the
salary goes. For example, "Erlang" nets $99,000.

This service is useless until they add predicated search.

------
DaniFong
Strange. Objective-C takes up one of the highest positions on this list, yet
Cocoa takes up the very lowest.

~~~
sc
They got their data from Indeed, which means "Cocoa" matches any job with the
word "Cocoa."

<http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=cocoa>

A lot of non-programming positions out of Cocoa Beach, FL, are bringing down
the average: teller, front desk agent, sales manager...

~~~
thorax
Hilarious. That's why C programmers are down in the $60,000 range

[http://www.indeed.com/salary?q1=c&l1=](http://www.indeed.com/salary?q1=c&l1=)

<http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=c>

Because it's hitting things like A/C technicians. This blog article is nearly
worthless for some of these languages.

------
Hates_
For all you UK based programmers: <http://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/>

------
systems
Wow ... I like how Tcl/Tk is high on this list, I love Tcl.

I just wonder if higher on list means greater demand or just smaller supply!

I can bet that RPG AS/400 developers are paid a lot more than C# .Net
developers

~~~
nickb
I wonder what Cobol guys are making... sooo much legacy code and yet so few
people who are proficient in it.

~~~
pmjordan
I wonder if my Fortran skills would get me any lucrative consulting gigs.
But... then I'd have to use Fortran.

------
strlen
This should be geographically equalized, but I can see there are still going
to be outliers. Erlang, Ruby, Perl and Python are more desired in Silicon
Valley than in Mid-West (and yes, this is a pure speculation on my behalf)
while C and C++ are in demand everywhere. Java is highly demanded in the
financial industry (just talk to somebody working for a bank).

Still that leaves some powerful observations (with C++ drawing a much higher
salary than C and Erlang drawing a very high salary). Interesting.

------
msg
Post my MSCS, developing for a defense contractor in C++/Unix/Qt in a median
COLA area, I started at 70k. So I don't think I'd say that career programmers
are going to end up in that salary range. If you can't beat that over the
course of several years in this business, you're doing something wrong.

------
razorcom
This is super misleading. For any big company the "Salary" is different than
the "Total Comp" compensation: You may only make $70k base but make another
$30k in stock. Also companies like Microsoft have crazy benefits that make
this sort of survey garbage.

------
mov
Lispers can expect $77k/yr salary on average?

[http://www.indeed.com/salary?q1=lisp&l1=&tm=1](http://www.indeed.com/salary?q1=lisp&l1=&tm=1)

------
Enlightenment
The amounts must be for programmers instead of real engineers, because the
Embedded Software Engineers in USA that I know are making $90K to $120K
direct, and some contractors are making upwards of $140K to $180K a year,
which is around $70 to $90 per hour. Heck I know some very specialized
Embedded Software Engineers charging over $100 per hour.

How about benefits...

How much is health insurance worth per year? I've worked at 2 companies where
I didn't have to pay a dime for my health insurance.

How about matching 401K, some places are matching dollar for dollar or even up
to $2 per dollar.

------
RobertL
Haven't touched COBOL for decades but it's hard to believe that anyone is even
hiring COBOL programmers these days nevermind the stated average salary of
$70k.

